# Duda diseño Divisor de Frecuencia de 4 bandas



## GustyArte (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro, posteo nuevamente para que me puedan sacar una duda.

Me genera ciertas dudas el diseño del crossover que posteo, es de 4 bandas con una pendiente de 12 db por octava, sobre todo que el esquema muestra el mismo diseño en todas las bandas y solo que varia los valores de las resistencias marcadas como R1 a R6.

Tambien el conexionado de los operacionales, ya que me fijo en el FilterPro y no es el mismo conexionado.

Alguno de ustedes me podra sacar mis dudas y decirme si el circuito esta bien diseñado?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 31, 2008)

Es la primera vez que veo ese diseño, y mis dudas son los condensadores que estan conectados en las entradas no inversoras, ya que el diagrama difiere en ese punto, de los filtros con base en operacionales que conozco.

Ademas la resistensia de 1 Mohm esta de sobra (las 2 resistencias de 10K estan en paralelo con la de 1 Mohm).
Tambien falta información sobre que tipo es (Bessel, Butterworth, Linkwitz), para poder revisar con las formulas correspondientes. Por lo general, las resistencias que nombras son de igual valor.

Chequea esta pagina:
http://www.hardwarebook.información/Category:Circuit 

¿Donde consiguio el esquema?


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 31, 2008)

Gracias por responder amigo.

Si las mismas dudas tengo yo, por eso lo postee, aver si alguno conoce este tipo de filtros

El sitio de donde lo saque es este: http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/compresor/compresor_de_audio.htm

Es para un procesador de fm, pero quiero armar el divisor de frecuencia.

Ojo, en el sitio este, tiene grosos errores en el pcb, tambien no ponen el valor de los componentes en el pcb.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Buscá filtros activos de segundo orden en internet.
No creo que el tuyo ande muy bien... Reemplazalo por algún otro circuito, hay muchos.


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 7, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda gente.. lastima que no lo puedo simular a este circuito (si alguno sabe como... agradecido)

Voy a usar el filterpro y lo diseño yo... menos dolores de cabeza no?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

Mirá este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23041.html


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 7, 2008)

Joya! evidentemente ando flojo con el buscador .... muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

De nada


----------

